

Wouldn't it be cool if you could personally customize HN's ranking algorithm? - the_cat_kittles

I thought of this (as I&#x27;m sure other people have) because I was thinking about how some people may not care if a story is old, or maybe think the discount over time should be stronger &#x2F; weaker. Maybe they want a heavy bias towards ratio of up to down, maybe they want to emphasize upvote acceleration or something... I don&#x27;t know. Wouldn&#x27;t it be cool if there was an api that let people build their own story ranking algorithms?
======
wikwocket
For interesting related reading, see this article on Hacker News's and
Reddit's ranking algorithms:
[http://amix.dk/blog/post/19588](http://amix.dk/blog/post/19588)

It links to this excellent read as well:
[http://blog.reddit.com/2009/10/reddits-new-comment-
sorting-s...](http://blog.reddit.com/2009/10/reddits-new-comment-sorting-
system.html)

------
the_cat_kittles
another cool thing- what if you could implicitly train a model over time by
looking at your upvotes and downvotes?

~~~
sfrechtling
I remember reading something similar here on HN. Somebody built a NB
classifier to pick out the stories that he/she would like.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3616763](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3616763)
\- found the discussion.

EDIT: Have a look at this search, it may show you past attempts:
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=news+classifie...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=news+classifier)

~~~
the_cat_kittles
very nice, lots of good stuff in there. Thanks!

